# workin' on a monday is fo suckas 10/12



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

;D   all the bad things going on in the world today had me up all night with my head in a frazzle so i called my secretary and had her cancel all my appointments today so i could get back out and clear my head  of course it did come with it's own set of frustrating challanges such as the 6 wind knots i got on my twitch bait rod thereby rendering what was left of my 20 lb. power pro useless but not before i had the chance to nail a nice red but then in one sudden swoosh thru an oyster bar  *SNAP* and the game was over along with my one and only yozuri gold colored twitch bait but not giving up so quickly i promptly wrapped a brand new rapala crank bait on and scored this lower slot red which btw destroyed the new lure 







[/img]
a few minutes later on the rootbeer grub/ slayer jig combo i was using  came aboard yet another lower slot red







[/img]
still working the grub i managed to score 5 or 6 rat reds then the action died so it was off to hole number 2 where it started out slow but once again i managed to find a mid slot red willing to play







[/img]
and a bit later his friend wanted a taste of what his buddy had so i served it up pronto and quickly hauled in yet another mid slot red







[/img]

after that it was getting hot and time to go.  tight lines and stay tuned for next weeks report.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

very nice! thanks for sharing.. 

Alonzo


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> workin' on a monday is fo suckas


It sure is!  Thanks so much for the reminder...

Don't you have a boat you're supposed to be working on? ;D

Oh, nice fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ok rub it in, bassturd!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If I wasn't at work recovering from the last 4 days off I would have had to say bite me. Instead I am say congrats on a great Monday! ;D


----------



## big_johnson (Sep 14, 2009)

well all i know is if i don't get a meal out of it .. i will tell mom you weren't @ work !!! ;D


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Mark,
I think I need to institute your philosophy of Mondays.

I'll see what my boss thinks.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Mark,
> I think I need to institute your philosophy of Mondays.
> 
> I'll see what my boss thinks.


probably not a good idea jordan, mondays might find you in the unemployment line   ;D


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn. Always gotta worry about that.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Your right...work is for suckers. I had to work on Monday but I got the day off Friday!!!!

Way to get on em!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Just a thought, Mondays are 24 hours long.
Ya don't have to stay home and watch Monday night football!
Boats stay afloat even when it's dark, just have to run a little slower.
And as I understand it, cameras come with a flash attachment for just that reason.

                                                [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Beats the heck outta work for sure. 
Nice fish, bet yer arms sore...may need a sick day.  ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Monday, the last day I fished before I got sick and spent the rest of the week in bed. It was worth it though. We both had good days on the water.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hope your feeling better canoeman


----------

